# Cleaning Plants?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

OK, I have never had a planted tank and I know I may have some stupid questions. So, after setting up is it possible to clean your plants? After all the dust settled, I now have a brown film on all my plants. How do I get it off?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

What is do is just stick my hand in and wave lightly above them and the brown film floats away. Or in hard to reach or tough to get to areas, I have a very long paint brush, and use it to brush the leave free of dust. It is typically the larger leaf plants that hold the dust, so that works great for me. 

Hope that helps,


----------

